# [SOLVED] BSOD for my work laptop, please help, urgent



## csuraci (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello,
i have a ASUS notebook with Windows 7 64bit , mounting "jmicron pci
express gigabit ethernet controller".

All was working fine since i had to use 802.1x authentication for my
new ethernet connection in my new office..(it could be obviously is a causality howewer)

Immediately i started to have continuous (randomly about frequency of
occurrence) "BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH"
of type "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" about "ndis.sys".

I installed the last drivers available on your site (version 6.0.26.6)
but without success...

can you help me ? It's very urgent for my work.

In attach there is alla you need..

Thanks a lot
 Carmelo


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD for my work laptop, please help, urgent*

Hi - 

*22* BSODs in the last 2 days. Probable cause on ALL - 

```
[font=lucida console]dnelwf64.sys     Mon Jul 26 21:11:05 2010 (4C4E3229) - Citrix DNE driver  
[/font]
```
See if update available - DNE Support - Deterministic Networks


Update this Asus probe driver - 

```
[font=lucida console]ghaio.sys        Mon May 30 05:34:05 [COLOR=red]2005[/COLOR] (429ADE0D)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#ghaio.sys 


You have Avast anti-virus, but also Trend Micro Internet Security; it may be interfering here. Remove Trend Micro - 

Uninstallers (removal tools) for common antivirus software - ESET Knowledgebase


There was another BSOD back on 24 Jan 2011. Bugcheck = *0x24* = possible HDD failure.
- Run *chkdsk /r*
- Run SeaTools for DOS HDD diags - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html


If BSODs persist, run the Driver Verifier -- Driver Verifier - sysnative.com - MVP

Please let us know how things go.


Windbg Logs
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgrif..._jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgrif...riff2_.txt.zip



Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 



BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 12:04:08.036 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:02:27.487
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880010f8780}
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for ndis.sys - 
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  DivXEngine.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`010f8780
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 09:09:02.574 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:20:23.745
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017234f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`017234f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 06:47:47.500 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:49.671
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880019364f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`019364f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 06:46:06.204 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:12.749
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff8800168f4f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0168f4f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 06:43:59.304 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:17:34.849
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016fa4f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`016fa4f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 05:25:57.136 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:40.681
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017444f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`017444f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 05:13:47.903 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:21:34.448
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017654f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`017654f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 03:38:55.879 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:30.439
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880018e64f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`018e64f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 03:37:58.676 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:03:37.236
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017814f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`017814f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 10:33:53.691 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:17.252
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017774f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`017774f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 09:54:43.210 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:28.771
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016da4f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`016da4f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 09:53:21.590 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:16.151
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016ea4f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`016ea4f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 09:48:11.436 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:31.607
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff8800169e4f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0169e4f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 05:35:29.567 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:37:11.112
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016f44f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`016f44f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 04:57:11.937 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:23.497
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017514f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`017514f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 04:30:55.593 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:54.154
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017524f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`017524f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 04:24:06.631 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:48.801
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff8800175d4f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0175d4f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 04:07:24.329 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:42.500
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016f84f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`016f84f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 04:05:47.467 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:39:40.638
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880018934f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`018934f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 03:20:54.045 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:36.216
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017634f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`017634f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 12:06:49.469 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:01.655
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016d74f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`016d74f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 11:50:13.386 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:17:46.947
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017124f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dnelwf64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dnelwf64.sys
Probably caused by : dnelwf64.sys ( dnelwf64+3ba3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dnelwf64+3ba3
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`017124f0
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Jan 21 07:19:28.154 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:19:40.341
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsCreateLcb+2b4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsCreateLcb+2b4
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`060d15c8 fffff880`060d0e30 fffff800`02ba490d
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = K52JB
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## csuraci (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: BSOD for my work laptop, please help, urgent*

Hi, thanks for your quick response.

I made the following operations:

a) deinstalled/reinstalled the jmicron ethernet driver (prior to see your post).
b) removed the DNE drivers (used time ago for Cisco VPN client and don't used anymore) regarding the file dnelwf64.sys.
c) removed the asus utility regarding the file ghaio.sys.
d) removed all antivirus programs and installed Microsof Essentials.

well, after 1 working day i can say the problem is disappeared!!! 

I think the problem is solved, since i can't see BSOD after 10 hours of work...

Thanks a lot my guru ray: , in the eventuality of the return of the problem i will recontact you (i think very improbable :wink.

Thanks again, 
cheers Carmelo


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You are most welcome. I hope BSOD-free status continues.

Thanks for posting back with the outcome - much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

